# Afghan president says does not 'trust' US



## longknife (Dec 15, 2013)

by Staff Writers, New Delhi (AFP) Dec 14, 2013



> Visiting Afghan President Hamid Karzai said in New Delhi on Saturday he no longer "trusts" the United States, accusing the Americans of saying one thing and doing another in his troubled homeland.



He has at last spoken up and it shouldn't surprise anyone. With out Liar-in-Chief, who can he trust anything the DOD or administration says? I'm willing to bet he's busy talking to both China and Russia.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 16, 2013)

We don't trust him either.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 16, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> We don't trust him either.



Yes, it is interesting he expects something from us that we can't get from him: total honesty and transparency.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 16, 2013)

Karzai is a schmuck.

Let's see, you guys sided with Gaddafi, Assad, Mubarak, Netanyahu, Abdullah bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, and Putin over President of the United States, Barack Obama.

That's pretty amazing.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Karzai is a schmuck.
> 
> Let's see, you guys sided with Gaddafi, Assad, Mubarak, Netanyahu, Abdullah bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, and Putin over President of the United States, Barack Obama.
> 
> That's pretty amazing.



It is incredibly amazing that they don't realize Putin is a ruthless, oppressive dictator.


----------



## bianco (Dec 16, 2013)

longknife said:


> by Staff Writers, New Delhi (AFP) Dec 14, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's the thanks the US and its Allies get for trying to help the Afghan People.
Hope his message is coming thru load and clear...so that next time the Taliban, and therefore the compliant Afghan people, decide to host Taliban and Al Qaeda etc terrorists so they can blow up the US and its Allies ... the US and its Allies will simply carpet bomb 'Taliban strongholds', Al Qaeda strongholds, and drug growing Afghans funding the war on Christianity/the West.
No more Mr Nice Guy!

If I were the US and its Allies I wouldn't be trusting him/Aghanistan, India, or a whole lot of other places.
Nuke-armed India seems to be getting bold all of a sudden, now that it's taking over 'half' the world and 'half +' the jobs in the West.
Needs to be knocked down a peg or two if you ask me.


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 20, 2013)

It is borderline bizarre that so many countries are having credibility issue with the current US administration.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

> Afghan president says does not 'trust' US


I can assure you I feel the same about the  karzi of Afghanistan. His dagger is behind his back.

foot note:  karzie
where you put poos when you're finished with them.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=karzie


----------



## bianco (Dec 21, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> It is borderline bizarre that so many countries are having credibility issue with the current US administration.



Australia has no credibility issue with the current US administration.

No Harvard degree needed to guess which countries do have though.


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 21, 2013)

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It is borderline bizarre that so many countries are having credibility issue with the current US administration.
> ...



Australia for the most part has very little geopolitical significance. It is situated in an isolated region. Australia's foreign relations are pretty simple.


----------



## waltky (Apr 22, 2014)

Abdullah Abdullah in the lead, in the lead...

*Abdullah Holds Lead in Afghan Presidential Election*
_April 20, 2014  Fresh partial results from Afghanistans April 5 presidential election show former foreign minister Abdullah Abdullah has slightly increased his lead. Although the percentage of his nearest rival has dropped, election officials say it is too soon to determine whether the election will go to a run-off vote._


> The chairman of the Independent Election Commission, Ahmad Yousuf Nouristani, told reporters in Kabul Sunday that his staff has counted about half of the estimated seven million ballots cast on the polling day.  He said of the eight presidential candidates, Abdullah Abdullah remains in the lead with 44 percent of the vote, followed by Ashraf Ghani with 33 percent. However, Nouristani refused to speculate on whether the two lead candidates are heading for a run-off.  We will be able to let you know in a couple of days whether it is really going to second round or not and it is too early to tell, he said.  A candidate must win more than 50 percent of the vote to be declared the winner in the first round.
> 
> The winner of the April 5 election will replace President Hamid Karzai who could not run again because of constitutional limits. Final results are due to be released on May 14.  Speaking to Afghan media after the latest vote tally was released, Abdullah sounded confident he will score a first-round victory but said he is ready for a runoff. He emphasized the need for a transparent and fair outcome of the election.   Abdullah was the runner-up in the 2009 election won by Mr. Karzai amid allegations of irregularities and ballot fraud.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 23, 2014)

Only a damn fool retard would trust the US.


----------

